
Show HN: A/B Rankings – Split Testing for Your SEO Strategies - namdas
https://abrankings.com
======
namdas
Hi! I'm the creator of A/B Rankings, which I've built to make it easy for you
to test different approaches to your site's SEO.

I use a small JS script to alter pages on the fly, and track the impact on
your site's rankings and traffic by connecting to your Google Search Console
account.

You can conduct quick and simple title + description tests to improve click
through rates or long tail SEO, or if you're handy with CSS selectors* you can
build advanced, multi page tests where you can alter any element on the page.

You could add new content, remove elements, insert semantic markup or tweak
canonical tags to test the impact of your strategy before deploying site wide.

I'd love to know what you think :)

* coming soon: a point and click test editor :)

